# Singles Monthly Homesteading Thread-October*



## Twp.Tom

Not a lot of Homesteading work going on here today, more like recreation! I am Hopelessly addicted to fishing!, 3 days on the lake, and You would think I had enough?, Nooooo. Went out back today for a couple of Hours, and caught a mess of Panfish for the neighbor lady-She really appreciates it, She and her Husband, are really good Friends. I hope I can stop this insanity! lol


----------



## Ramblin Wreck

I put out herbicide (Grazeon and Remedy) on parts of the pasture that had a bad briar/blackberry problem. No livestock will be allowed on the sprayed areas for at least a couple of months. Don't really like using this stuff, but mowing was not getting rid of the problem. In fact it seemed to be getting worse, which confounds me. I also mowed the lawn and cleaned the flower bed today, but that probably doesn't qualify as farming...but it's still work for sure.


----------



## sustainabilly

RW, I'd like to know more about your cover crop of purple hulls this past summer. I grew them specifically to harvest seed for cover cropping a part of my garden next summer. From what I've read, A lot of the N is tied up in the seed. so the best thing would be to cut, then till while they are in the midst of production rather than after they dry. And obviously, not harvesting them. Yes? At what stage did you turn them in?


----------



## tambo

I set out some cabbage plants today. I had a hitch made for my 4 wheeler so I could put one of those carrying racks that go on the back of SUV's and Jeeps on it but it won't fit right. My plan was to have this so I could load a deer on it to get it out of the woods. I guess I will just drag it with a rope.


----------



## newfieannie

I did what was probably the last mowing for the season then cleaned up the garden beds. still got quite a bit of color yet.my burning bush looks lovely . it's close to the gate and many people commented on it. I do think it's the best it has been. 

the electrician came today and replaced my driveway door lights. I'm very pleased. only cost 90 dollars. no wonder I couldn't get it apart. he had trouble also. he has promised to come back and replace the ones on top of the retaining wall when I find some. and now that I've found someone to do small jobs i'll get a 220 line on the other side of the kitchen so I can move my stove.

I also put a length of eavestrough across the roof of my shed. been planning to for the longest time. every time it rained water would get inside. all in all it was a good day. ~Georgia


----------



## viggie

Spaghetti squash came in this week. 










And it's time to figure out what to do with this 4 foot tall rainbow chard jazz.


----------



## Ramblin Wreck

sustainabilly said:


> RW, I'd like to know more about your cover crop of purple hulls this past summer. I grew them specifically to harvest seed for cover cropping a part of my garden next summer. From what I've read, A lot of the N is tied up in the seed. so the best thing would be to cut, then till while they are in the midst of production rather than after they dry. And obviously, not harvesting them. Yes? At what stage did you turn them in?


I used cowpeas, and they did well on most parts of the garden in terms of keeping the weeds at bay. At the end of July, I mowed them with the tractor to provide one less incentive for the deer to stay away from the apple trees (didn't work but I tried). Cowpeas act like a grass and come back, and the crop is as thick or thicker now as when I cut it in July. In the next couple of weeks I hope to plow/disk/till them under and sow a winter cover of rye. Although they are excellent nitrogen fixers, my primary aim was to keep down the weeds and build better soil, hopefully better than if I just let the field go fallow for a year. The Winter/annual rye should be a good nitrogen fixer for the Spring crops, and I've got loads of manure from the barn composting. God willing and the rains come, I should have a heck of a garden next year.


----------



## Tommyice

Manure. I got to get me some of that for my garden.


----------



## homefire2007

I'm all moved in and plowing through the boxes. I thought I had done a good job of getting rid of stuff but can see I need to get rid of more. A friend gave me fifteen pounds of frozen venison. I made some of the best chili ever last night.

I think the biggest surprise is how quiet it is at night here...and I am just a block from the downtown area! I lived in a rural area before but on a very busy corner. I'm making the transition to town life pretty well


----------



## Twp.Tom

I pulled weeds around my porch today(about time I did something*), and I left this volunteer Rose of Sharon. Very pleasant evening, about 70 degrees and calm, High temp of 50 tomorrow*.

*The Rose of Sharon grew this big in 1 season!-hosing chicken poo off the porch all summer*


----------



## tambo

You worked plumb out of your clothes Tom.


----------



## tambo

I went to a new army surplus store today after work. I was looking for something to make into a haversack. It has been there for a year he said just selling wholesale but just opened up to the public a couple of weeks ago. I found a pouch that cinches down and has a flap too. I will have to find a shoulder strap. I found some thick fatigue sweaters to wear hunting. 2 sweaters and pack 20 bucks. I will be going back.


----------



## Twp.Tom

That is funny Tambo*I was working in my cut off bibs,and crocs-then I got a call from My Brother- So I had to switch to boots and full length bibs,He was on his way over with his new quad, and we went for a nice little back/road ride* This quad is plush! 800cc,4wd, power steering 2-up(2 seater)*


----------



## tambo

Nice ride!! I have a Honda Foreman 500, I couldn't imagine an 800. That's a lot of power.


----------



## Ramblin Wreck

It is nice. You could do a cross country trip in that thing.


----------



## Twp.Tom

He let me ride it, all I can say is wow!-When You turn the key to start it up, the dash computer says 'let's ride'! lol 71 Hp! Handles like You would not believe* I want one*


----------



## littlejoe

Golly! I bought a little Honda rancher late last spring. I cant imagine the steps it has saved me, but an 800 would be plumb dangerous!

I've made some good scores this summer. Stopped at a convenience store one day in mid august and a tree trimmer was there fueling up. I asked him what he did with his grindings? He said he takes them to the county tree dump, which would be a little farther away than I am if he's working in town. So he's been bringing me chips. maybe 12-15 loads by now. Talked to the cemetery keepers about the grass clippings, as well- he said the same. I'm now getting those as well. They clip 4-5 acres often, and quite a bit more at times. He also asked if I wanted leaves? Heck yes! THere's a bit of trash, such as plastic flowers in it, but it will either sort out or make mulch.

Scored a few big bales this summer for compost. COuld have several truckloads, if I had a dump with sides. Lot's of piles of rotting hay, where the bales are to soft to pick up. Might look into finding one, but more equipment is something I don't really want unless I have a real need. Weighing those needs....


----------



## Laura Zone 5

2 raised beds left to tear out.
13 beds torn out, ready for Spring.
All flower beds, torn out.
Raspberry bushes and grape vines cut back
Pear and apples trees empty of fruit.

Outside stuff is buttoned up. MAN that's a lot of work. I admire you ladies who do this, and have done this for years.....you inspire me.

I really want to make some 'fruit leathers' and see how they turn out.
Not sure what my plans for Oct are...need to organize thoughts and form a plan


----------



## newfieannie

that sure is a lovely machine Tom! I'm still driving the old Honda I had back in 80. need another now though. ~Georgia.


----------



## Ramblin Wreck

Maybe Tambo should start a thread on everyone's ATV pics, although they would probably/most likely pale in comparison to Tom's brother's machine.


----------



## Twp.Tom

We Talked about that yesterday, mine is like an old pick-up, it still does the job, and if it happens to roll off a cliff-Oh well* If I had a brand new high end machine-I would be a little hesitant to ride it hard* I'll have to upgrade some day.


----------



## newfieannie

went out in the drizzle this morning to see if I could get a few pics. there's still lots of color in the yard. ~Georgia.


----------



## tambo

Here is a picture of me and my sister riding 4 wheelers. This is a few years ago.


----------



## Tommyice

Been in the kitchen all afternoon finally finishing up the gleanings I brought home from vacation. Final tallies: 12 stuffed peppers (still have the tops to dice up for the freezer), 6 pints of sauce, 8 half pints salsa and 20 servings of breaded eggplant for parmesan. I also took care of a spaghetti squash and acorn squash that were hanging out in the fridge. 

Now all I have to do is figure out what to make for dinner.


----------



## elkhound

might frost tonight...covered and harvested maters and peppers.plenty of both still on vine.hope they sqeeek by tonight and tomorrow night.


----------



## moonwolf

The kinks of work schedule is that just about every time
I planned to butcher and process the poultry it rains hard.
Most of that work has to be out doors. Again, 3 days off in a 
row and the wind is howling with rain and snow mix.
We'll, the pheasants I can skin anytime after mid October I'm
on vacation then. Guess the duck and chicken plucking will
be put off a few more days. Otherwise, no regrets of life
on the stead.


----------



## handymama

Running out to grab my pots of mums and pansies before it gets dark. Gonna cover my rose bush, snapdragons, sedums, and butterfly bush cuz I don't want them to stop blooming yet. Guess I have to bring in a litter of two week old kittens too. Hate animals in the house, but it's gonna get down to 33 tonight. Yuck.
Took the kids to an anniversary celebration at Snap-On tools today where my parents work. Basically I shivered and drank coffee while the kids got balloons and their faces painted and ate funnel cakes and played on bouncy houses.
They're staying with my parents tonight, so I'll be cleaning house and taking a bubble bath lol.


----------



## newfieannie

still good weather here. +17C. going to be 17 to 19 all week. I fear it could turn fast though which is why I'm heading out to the country first thing in the morning to put some antifreeze in the lines and to put some gas stabilizer in the tanks , close up windows, gather my grapes etc.when that's done I can relax and forget about it. only have to go out then to collect the mail when the weather is fine and the roads are ploughed. already got my snow tires on and the car winterized. ~Georgia.


----------



## hawgsquatch

Holy Cow Annie!

I live near the ocean and the Japanese current regulates our weather so we have been having day after day of sunshine in the high 70's with no wind. So we have been enjoying the extra two months of summer. Still picking apples and just planted my winter pea beds. It will probably not snow here until January. The only thing bad about the hot weather is it makes humpin up and down mountains after deer very uncomfortable and noisy because everything is dried out.

I just restrung all my decoys and I am going to see if I can shoot a goose a day average for the season (90+) this year. I save them up and have them made into summer sausage and pepperoni.


----------



## newfieannie

got back around noon from the country(although it doesn't look like country now) subdivisions springing up. (everytime I go out I have to tell developers "no ,I don't want to sell" . dropped off some grub for my son, did all my work for the winter. got my chain saw from the barn. went up to gather grapes. not a one! either 2 legged ones got them or the deer. saw lots of deer tracks although I wasn't aware the deer would eat grapes. no matter I don't eat grapes .just wanted them for autumn decoration.

gosh, it's cold out at the old shack today. i don't have any heat there now. gave my son the woodstove last year.also it was wet and windy. hard driving too. was I glad to be back and just switch up the heat. getting soft I guess!~Georgia


----------



## homefire2007

Walked the West River Trail today...four miles, a good start. I love my new town. The apartment we (eighteen year old son and I) have is teeny-tiny and old as the hills but I love it. It represents so many new starts for me. I have concentrated on raising the children alone for so many years that it is going to take some time to adjust. But oh Lordy...I am so ready!

Making venison and rice to-nite. Then drag out the sewing machine and start whipping up some curtains. Higglety-pigglety style. Who said curtains have to match? Then get ready for the work week :banana:


----------



## tambo

A friend kindly offered her husband to help me fix a rack I was trying to fix up on the back of my 4 wheeler to haul out deer with this afternoon. I didn't want to bother him as he worked until 3 today so I called to bail out. Well she needed some help so I went and helped her. She needed help putting out old bricks, blocks and such on the road going into their hunting farm. She is a hoot to be around. 

When we were through she made her husband come with her to help me with my rack!! Lol There wasn't a way to fix what I was trying to do so I gave the rack to her to give to her daughter. It turned out to be a great day. The weather people are calling for rain the next 10 days. I sure hope they are wrong.


----------



## littlejoe

Finished building a compost pile yesterday. Probly 100 ton of straw and weed bales, manure, wood chips, and grass clippings. Put a sprinkler on top to get one small portion wet enough to start the microbes...it's been on there for 30 hours and just now a little is seeping out of a edge. Might take a week or more to get the pile wet?

Spent some time over the last few years reading the compost thread in HQ. I'm not sure compost is worth the cost if you have to haul in everything? The bales were given to me and I hauled them home when I was there, and headed home. Wood chips and grass clippings were delivered and given to me. Basically the only cost was the manure, 40 tons for a cost of $200, plus a little fuel for the tractor and wear and tear. Electricity and wear for the water well pump is pretty minimal.

Maybe regardless of cost, it might be worth more than gold someday?

Still have 8 or 9 ton of straw left and more bales to get as I can. They're still hauling wood chips, grass clippings, and soon leaves, to me. I started this out as a little venture, but it keeps growing.

A'ed my dirt ditches today and then hooked onto the brushhog to knock some of the summer weed growth down around the corrals. Wished I had sprayed more. 

Time to start cutting more wood as well. Got a cord plus, cut up last week. It was an easy-peasy deal, drug the wood right up to the shed to chunk. Now I'll have to cut, load, haul, stack and split some. I like doing it though! Wish there were an easier way to dispose of the ashes...that's one thing I don't like doing...cleaning the ashes out.


----------



## tambo

Add your wood ashes to your compost.


----------



## littlejoe

Wood ashes are pretty alkaline, and soil here tends to be alkaline already. I just pile them on a berm where I don't want anything to grow.

I was actually referring to cleaning them out of the stove. I've got a earth stove that I have to shovel them out of, it fills the air with ash dust and I invariably scatter some on the floor. Plus when I get home in the evening and the house is cool, then I realize I have to dump ashes before I can light a fire.


----------



## Ramblin Wreck

If it was "clean" wood (no chemicals), the ashes will probably help your asparagus bed too.


----------



## tambo

I know wood ash is good for the garden. I just read about it. It said to compost them because it wasn't good for the roots to touch them without composting it first.


----------



## sustainabilly

Got all my garlic planted yesterday. Started on tilling and seeding hairy vetch and winter rye for a cover crop. Gotta get these chores done! But, it looks like we'll have several days of rain here. Still some leeks and beans in the garden. The beans are for next year's seeds, so I'll let them dry on the plants. Purple pod pole, greasy beans, yellow wax, 'Dixie' spotted butter beans, and purple hulls.

The next couple of weeks will be crunch time for getting all the herbs dried, and crossing my fingers that the red bell peppers actually get time to turn red before first frost. This beautiful fall weather is calling me into the woods. Killed a couple of tree rats so far, but they'll have to pay a lot more tribute to atone for eating all my baby peaches this year.


----------



## tambo

Came home and started working on plan B for how to get a deer out of the woods. I have a deer hauler. A guy at work told me I could get a ball coupler hitch like the ones on utility trailers and fasten it to my deer hauler so I could hook it to the ball on my 4 wheeler and pull the deer out on it. I happen to have one of those in my barn so I cut some metal to do this. I need to drill some holes and get some wing nuts. There is a reason to the saying measure twice and cut once. I didn't do this so I am going to have to cut one piece again. I'm not sure the 4 wheeler and the hauler will fit on my trailer with the gate up but I will cross that bridge when I come to it.


----------



## Twp.Tom

Got up on the roof and brushed the woodburner chimney down, replaced a damaged firebrick, brought a small pile of wood in for the first fire. Checked the batteries in the smoke detector.Stacked a small pile of wood on the porch. Inspected my muzzleloader, and supplies, going to shoot it tomorrow.(antlerless deer, Oct.11&12 Ohio) Busy weekend coming up, I don't think I'll run out of things to do.


----------



## hawgsquatch

Tambo, I have used a product sold by cabelas called a deersleigher it's a thin sheet of tough Teflon like plastic that you put the deer on and drag. I have done elk and bear with them and they are worth the forty bucks they cost. Don't get in front of one going downhill. The plastic is really slick. I am the only guy I know to get attacked by a dead bear LOL.


----------



## rkintn

The kids started their hunter safety course tonight! I don't know who was more excited, me or them LOL I'm excited for them 'cause I know they really want to go hunting this year. Thankfully, I have a friend and her husband who have volunteered to take them We may get some deer in the freezer yet.


----------



## tambo

Thanks hawgsquatch. I will check it out!! I'm not above using the old snow sled that's laying in the barn!! I'm going to kill a deer and I am going to get it out if I have to drag every hair off of it!!


----------



## viggie

We're down in the 50's now and the first frost in the area juuuuust missed me. I still need to can up the carrots, but for now they are still outside and a couple confused ones are bolting. I don't think they know what biennial means.










My first meat CSA pick up and deer hunting are coming up, so I prepared by getting a new freezer  I was able to trade my old flat screen (which hasn't even been plugged in for months) for it.


----------



## tambo

I put some grommets in a camo moving blanket. I'm going to put it around my tree stand for blind material. $ 4 from tractor supply. I wished I had bought another one because this one is not going to go all the way around my stand.


----------



## newfieannie

I don't think my son uses a blanket. never heard him mention it. I must ask him. he did see a deer on Saturday but didn't bother with it. probably waiting for something a bit bigger. I bought myself a pair of camo pants today. first pair. fits me real good. I like them. ~Georgia


----------



## tambo

Georgia most people use camo burlap or mesh netting. This was a 4th of the cost and being the tight wad I am, I thought this would be a good deal. I thought it may be warmer in the cold months too but if it doesn't go all the way around I don't know.


----------



## handymama

I'm getting ready to go all shotgun on me some stray cows. Every time I get it decent looking around here my idiot neighbors bull and cows jump their fence into my yard. Calling the cops does nothing. I'm sooo sick of cleaning up cow poop and filling in holes so I can mow. This jerk is the reason I gave up on my garden. I could see fencing a garden to keep out rabbits and deer, but COWS? I'm seriously about to press charges.


----------



## homefire2007

Nothing too homesteady today. I'm still trying to unpack boxes and get curtains up. I stopped at the scratch and dent today to snag a couple of curtain panels....it was between blue chiffon or pink chartreuse  I went with the blue chiffon:help: At least a couple more windows are covered. 

I am off tomorrow, so hopefully I can plug my little freezer in and start stocking it with food. Ordered 25 lbs of rice and beans for the 19th....So grateful I grew up in Texas and learned how to cook cheap Mexican food :nanner: Oldest son called from Washington, they are settled in their new apartment. It will be lean for sometime for them. My son said he learned how to scrimp and save from the best....does a mama's heart good to hear that  I am warm, have a roof over my head and my loved ones are well. It's been a good day!


----------



## Ramblin Wreck

I've been doing more family stuff than farm stuff lately, but I did cut some dry snags/tree tops yesterday and filled the wood racks on the front and back porches. Of course, the weather turned and my AC is running again today. Got up to 85 or so after being in the 30's over the weekend. Still, I suspect it will get cold soon enough.


----------



## sustainabilly

viggie said:


> ...
> My first meat CSA pick up and deer hunting are coming up, so I prepared by getting a new freezer  * I was able to trade my old flat screen (which hasn't even been plugged in for months) for it*....


That's a no brainer swap in my book.Way to go! :thumb:



tambo said:


> I put some grommets in a camo moving blanket. I'm going to put it around my tree stand for blind material. $ 4 from tractor supply. I wished I had bought another one because this one is not going to go all the way around my stand.


I have a couple of those thin camo wrap arounds too. I use them when I set up a ground blind, mostly. Can you jam pine or green decidous branches in around your stand? That's what I've done. Just kinda make shooting lanes and hunker down behind it.


----------



## tambo

I'm rethinking the moving blanket as a blind material. I was going to wrap it around my buddy stand. Someone ask me today about it getting wet. I haven't thought about that. I may use the blanket for something else and buy some burlap for the buddy stand. I really wanted to use the blanket to help knock the wind off too.


----------



## sustainabilly

The burlap will help with the wind, some. Can you not just rig it (blanket) so you can take it off then put it back on?


----------



## tambo

Yes I think I could with shower hooks maybe? Do you think it would spook the deer being there one day and not another?


----------



## sustainabilly

IDK. Many a hunter has bagged a deer on opening day not ever having had the blind there. I'd say if you're quiet; if you and all your equipment (incl. the blanket) are as scent free or masked as possible; and you aren't moving around a lot, you could easily be disregarded. I reckon it's worth a shot. Get dull shower hooks. Hate to give bad advice though, so YMMV?

ETA: I have a blind wrap that has the cut outs to make it more like a ghillie suit kind of look. It moves in the wind and I've had deer come up close to me.


----------



## elkhound

dug out old soil in a raised bed and refilled with forerunner compost and then planted garlic


----------



## Jade1096

I've torn out most of my garden beds, except for my herb round bed.

It's full of sage, mint, lemon thyme, basil, and bee balm. We haven't had anything even close to freezing yet and yesterday's high was around 97. I was hoping to plant my garlic soon but I'm guessing I'll need to wait a month or so now.

I did sow some spinach and lettuce, just to have some winter greens.

Also, I'll need to clean out the chicken coop this weekend or next. I'm wondering if I can put poopy straw right on top of the beds I don't have planted and let everything just leach out into the bed over the course of winter.

Now that we don't have a dog in the backyard, we are considering getting a couple of pygmy goats to keep the grass/weeds down.

We've also been having some serious discussions about getting into raising quail vs getting into beekeeping.

I did both growing up until I left home. I'd rather have the bees but Manthing wants to do quail.


----------



## tambo

Nice looking garlic Elk!


----------



## Ramblin Wreck

I'm not sure what forerunner compost is Elk, but it looks like pretty good stuff in the pic.


----------



## Echoesechos

Had to go back to work to rest. LOL definitely in squirrel mode, trying to get it all done. Got flower beds in front all cleaned out, painted some, have two big piles ready to get rid of. One to burn and one to haul away. Unless it dries enough I can get it to burn . I love to burn. LOL

Found my freezer in the garage had its do it ajar. Lots of ice buildup but all was still frozen. Now I will have to figure out how to get it defrosted to get rid of the ice buildup. Upsetting.


----------



## littlejoe

handymama said:


> I'm getting ready to go all shotgun on me some stray cows. Every time I get it decent looking around here my idiot neighbors bull and cows jump their fence into my yard. Calling the cops does nothing. I'm sooo sick of cleaning up cow poop and filling in holes so I can mow. This jerk is the reason I gave up on my garden. I could see fencing a garden to keep out rabbits and deer, but COWS? I'm seriously about to press charges.


 Isn't that fence half yours to upkeep? I know fencing laws differ, but common sense usually rules. Circumstances are always different as well. Are those cattle out of feed or water? And some peoples care of/lack of are different. But at times some things just happen?


----------



## handymama

Presently they have lots of hay and water. And the field isn't touching my land, it's about a quarter mile up the road adjoining a national forest.
If it didn't happen at least once a week and they didn't destroy my yard, flowers, and garden, I wouldn't mind at all,


----------



## newfieannie

Echoesechos said:


> Had to go back to work to rest. LOL definitely in squirrel mode, trying to get it all done. Got flower beds in front all cleaned out, painted some, have two big piles ready to get rid of. One to burn and one to haul away. Unless it dries enough I can get it to burn . I love to burn. LOL
> 
> Found my freezer in the garage had its do it ajar. Lots of ice buildup but all was still frozen. Now I will have to figure out how to get it defrosted to get rid of the ice buildup. Upsetting.


 this is easy to do Echo. just take everything out lay it on a tarp. pour hot water down over the ice. and just wipe it up each time so you don't get a lot of water there .i'll come off in no time and none of your meat will slack up. I've done this for years. ~Georgia.


----------



## newfieannie

went out today and unhooked water hoses back and front of house. drained them and put away. put my snow shovels by front and back doors. nailed some board by my gate between my fence and the house so it wont rattle in the storms because it's directly under my bedroom window. that's about it. I'm just about ready!

after thanksgiving day on Monday i'll dump the pots of flowers and store the pots under the deck. I'm going to try for salt tomorrow but if I don't get any I have 50lbs coarse salt I could use in a pinch. frost is forcasted in low lying areas tonight. I'm on a hill but you never know. I still have roses blooming . might bring in a bunch for display before dark. ~Georgia.


----------



## tambo

I went to TSC to look for another camo quilted moving blanket. They had them for $2.99. I bought 10 of them!! They can be used for a lot of things. I also bought 3 really nice 2 gal. blueberry bushes for $11.99 each.

While walking around looking in the garden, I mean around because it rained and I almost sank up over my shoes if I tried to go into it. I found 2 volunteer tomato plants about a foot tall. I dug those up and planted them in my greenhouse.

It's suppose to rain all weekend but I'm so glad it's the weekend. Work was hectic this week.


----------



## handymama

What is UP with all the random volunteer tomato plants this year, tambo? They've grown all under my porch and are taking over everything with no encouragement!


----------



## tambo

I'm not sure. These came up where there weren't any planted. It made me smile when I saw them. They probably won't make in the greenhouse though because I've never been able to keep it heated. I've tried different things but nothings worked so far.


----------



## handymama

Mine I didn't even plant, they came up from some maters my chickens got into last year that I guess got squished and forgotten. Lol.


----------



## homefire2007

Today I worked my private duty case, a double. He's an old Vermont farmer who had dairy cows much of his life. He always tells me the maple sap runs better and sweeter when the west winds blow. How it was in the old days: backbreaking. But he wouldn't have had it any other way. His old farm has been in the family for five generations, always hard for me to wrap my head around this...I've always been a wanderer. The land has been parceled up and sold over the years. But my 'office' view is the old barn across the dirt road...can't complain.

I came home and my eighteen year old son had made ground venison stuffed peppers....delicious. I have to pinch myself sometimes, I am so blessed!


----------



## Echoesechos

I'm finding all my coolers so I can start defrosting the freezer. Sheesh what a mess.


----------



## sustainabilly

Must be that time. I have an upright in the kitchen. Have to defrost twice a year. It's on the list this weekend. Yay.....


----------



## Echoesechos

sustainabilly said:


> Must be that time. I have an upright in the kitchen. Have to defrost twice a year. It's on the list this weekend.....


I have two Uprights. Both need defrosted but one needs it much worse. Of course it's in my unheated garage and snow is threatening this coming week. :hair


----------



## handymama

I defrosted my chest freezer last week. Thankfully it's in the house. I wouldn't have dared in the garage. Found a copperhead under the mower out there in July.


----------



## Echoesechos

handymama said:


> I defrosted my chest freezer last week. Thankfully it's in the house. I wouldn't have dared in the garage. Found a copperhead under the mower out there in July.


Oh Lord so glad it wasn't me.


----------



## handymama

Dad found it while he was lickered up listening to Kenny chesney. Slid out from under the mower. He looked at it and said well ain't you brave, and got a hoe.


----------



## Raeven

I've been traveling, went to visit the Parentals in Southern California. Too hot, though the beach is always fun. We had a pretty good time and they spoiled me rather unabashedly.  We spent some time at the Getty Villa in Malibu, which has an emphasis on Roman, Greek and Etruscan art. Some highlights:






















The gardens were beautiful, too:






















There were some pretty moon shots:






















And one of my beautiful stepmom, to show older women (she's 66) can look awesome, too:











Got home on Tuesday and spent the past few days getting caught up as one does in the fall: Final property mow, mulching flower beds, bringing geraniums into the house, weeding, raking, treating moss, blowing out rain gutters, etc. I'm buttoned up for winter and enjoying the luscious days of fall. 

Happy October to everyone!!


----------



## Ramblin Wreck

Not sure about your post Ms. Raeven. Can you use the word _unabashedly_ in a family forum?


----------



## Raeven

Oh, you know me, Wreck. I'll work in questionable words every chance I get.  Leave you to call me on it, too.


----------



## homefire2007

Raeven, beautiful pictures and your stepmom is beautiful  The sun is shining and I plan to take full advantage of it. I won't see much of it the next six months. Make some bread, get some sewing done and take a long walk later. I would make up my bed but the cat looks way too comfortable to be disturbed. Although, I think he is catching up on his sleep after pouncing on my feet all night:huh: I'll have to go to the drawing board on that one. Feet have to be free and there is no way I'm going to learn to leave them under the covers at night!

Caught up on driving time yesterday with my son. Lord please let him pass his driving test this time :bouncy: Back to work tomorrow, the bank account needs a few shekels and groats, winterizing car is coming soon!


----------



## viggie

My chicken came home today 










Basil Farm is run by a sweet young family with a great setup. They were processing chicken for a friend while I was there so I got to see everything in action. They even do Joel Salatin's Polyface Farm style of pastured chickens.

My No Hoggin Mini Share sized for one had a total of 13 chickens: 5 broilers, 8 2-packs of skinless breasts, 2 8-packs of tenders, 4 4-packs of legs, 2 8-packs of wings, 4 bags of soup bones, and a bag of gizzards. My beef should be ready in about a week and then my freezer will be getting good and full.


----------



## littlejoe

Wanted to get a couple pickup loads of wood cut this afternoon, but it's raining, along with mixed snow at times. Dang wet country! lol! Maybe I'll go fertilize fruit trees for the winter.


----------



## Ramblin Wreck

Went to a little community just north of Madison, Georgia yesterday and picked up five cows (four calves and a grown Jersey heifer). They had a long ride home, but I think they are going to do OK. There's one poor, scrawny little Jersey heifer that looks like a starved deer, and I'm tempted to put her on a bottle. Everyone is saying not to do it, and she is eating some high protein/calcium food and foraging. But she was weaned way too early. I'll watch her for a few more days and see how she fills out. I mowed about half of the main pasture this afternoon after the morning showers subsided, and I want to let the cows on that grass before the first frost hits. Sold some of last year's left over round bales to a neighbor/old school mate. We don't plan to sell any square bales until after Christmas. I hope to get the coop grain drill soon to put some grass out before cold weather hits. I'm on the list and just waiting my turn right now. Finally hope to pick up some grain corn tomorrow, two barrels for me and two for my older brother. Mine's going into a corn/hay/cotton seed meal cow mix. Think my brother is going to supplement his laying mash with the corn he's getting. Been doing a lot of driving lately, and I'll be glad to be done with that. But at least the corn run will not involve giving a load of cows a grand tour of Atlanta.


----------



## tambo

I put my blind material up today.


----------



## Raeven

Lookit yew, tambo!!! I expect you to be posting deer jerky recipes very shortly! Well done!


----------



## sustainabilly

What's growing in the field tambo? A wildlife forage crop?


----------



## tambo

It's cotton!! I sure wish they would hurry up and pick it!! I need to get my 4 wheeler back there when I kill a deer.


----------



## sustainabilly

Cotton! Why would deer be in that? Weeds? Or just moving through?


----------



## tambo

Just moving through. There are beans in the field over. I did find a persimmon tree today with a trail leading to it.


----------



## tambo

In that second picture over by that tree line was grass mashed down where they had been bedding up in it. There is a pond somewhere in that woods. I was walking over there trying to find a way in and something jumped out of the grass by my foot scared the mess out of me. I saw two snakes on the road while driving over there. I was jumpy. Lol I will probably hunt that pond when I find it.


----------



## sustainabilly

How many acres? Can you set up in different spots so you can play the wind?


----------



## tambo

50 acres


----------



## newfieannie

are any of you able to identify this bird. I have never seen a cardinal and I am so excited. hardly keep the camera steady. it is bright red but not all over . I have only seen cardinals in pics. I put out some peanuts and suet etc. this morning and in just a few minutes he/she was there. I have heard they are rarely seen around here.~Georgia


----------



## Twp.Tom

Yes Georgia!, that sure looks like a female Cardinal* 99.9% sure*
Could be a male?-Most males around here are bright red-very little grey/brown*
It is exciting to see unusual birds*


----------



## Tommyice

Definately Cardinal Georgia. And it's a male (maybe immature). He's also a little on the plump side. What have you been feeding him? LOL


----------



## newfieannie

he was going after the peanuts Leslie. I do have suet there also besides the bird feed and some raisins, safflower seed etc. I feel really good about seeing him. he was on my bucket list of things to do and see before I cash out. I read where they feed early in the morning so will be up bright and early tomorrow to try to catch him again. ~Georgia.


----------



## tambo

The friend I gave that rack I was trying to fix on my 4 wheeler brought me a present today. She brought a tow hitch that fit's on my deer cart so I can pull it behind my 4 wheeler. Lol Such a good person

We had severe storms today and the wind did a number on the tarp I had over Dixie's pen. I was wet from putting the hitch on the deer cart so I decided to put a new tarp over Dixie so she wouldn't get any wetter. She wasn't getting wet in her house ( she was wet from running around outside) but if it kept raining like it was and the wind started blowing she would get wet. 

It was a good day.


----------



## Ramblin Wreck

How does that hook on the ATV? That's not a coupler that would work on a hitch ball, but maybe it just slides over it? Neat cart and gift though.


----------



## tambo

It does slip over the ball. It was suppose to have a little piece fit over the hole after attached to the ball that locks it on the ball but she said it didn't have one in the box.


----------



## tambo

http://www.sportsmansguide.com/product/index/guide-gear-handy-hitch-roll-out-tow-bar-kit?a=1698325


----------



## Ramblin Wreck

Yeah, seeing the picture with the little missing piece solves the puzzle for me. Thanks.


----------



## tambo

I called to see if they would send me the piece but the person that ordered it has to do that. I'm not going to bother her with that after she got it for me.


----------



## sustainabilly

newfieannie said:


> he was going after the peanuts Leslie. I do have suet there also besides the bird feed and some raisins, safflower seed etc. I feel really good about seeing him. he was on my bucket list of things to do and see before I cash out. I read where they feed early in the morning so will be up bright and early tomorrow to try to catch him again. ~Georgia.


Georgia, the ones we have here feed any time of the day. Yes, they do feed early...and late, but that's often the 'normal' for many birds. They (the males) can be very territorial during mating season. We had one here we nicknamed Pecky (I know, real original LOL) because he would see his reflection in the window and go nuts. Pecking and fluttering at it. He did that for a couple of weeks at any window or door he could get a toehold on.


----------



## homefire2007

Tambo, all I know is somehow, someway you are going to get that deer home! Then I will be hoping you post plenty of pictures 

The hot water in my apartment was nowhere to be found last night. Not being faint of heart I decided I needed a shower anyway. It would be downright refreshing I told myself :umno: As the shock of icy water hit me, I remembered I wasn't in Texas anymore....I also wasn't twenty-five anymore either. Bad water karma followed me though-out the day. Mondays I work for a very nice elderly Vermont farmer. My routine starts with getting him ready for the day. I started the bathwater except water didn't come out of the faucet. Then I realized the faint hum I'd heard for the last twenty minutes was the pump for the cistern in the basement. I ran down and the cistern was almost empty so I turned the pump off. No water for the day. We got through it and I learned a ton about his spring fed water system...I hope I never have to use that knowledge again 

I'm getting ready to go take a shower...keep your fingers crossed!


----------



## hawgsquatch

sustainabilly said:


> Georgia, the ones we have here feed any time of the day. Yes, they do feed early...and late, but that's often the 'normal' for many birds. They (the males) can be very territorial during mating season. We had one here we nicknamed Pecky (I know, real original LOL) because he would see his reflection in the window and go nuts. Pecking and fluttering at it. He did that for a couple of weeks at any window or door he could get a toehold on.


At my parents summer place in buffalo river Idaho they have to shutter the Windows in September or moose will bust them all out fighting themselves.


----------



## tambo

The tow hitch lock for my deer cart wasn't in the box so I fabricated one today!! It works so I guess I did ok. It is a piece of metal that fits under the hitch ball and next to the shaft to keep the hitch from coming off the ball. It bets a bungee cord.

I also mowed today. The wind was blowing to beat the band. I hate mowing when the wind is blowing because it blows the grass all over you. 

I've taken a nap yesterday and today. Is that what happens when you turn 50?


----------



## viggie

Got to do a one last backpacking trip this year. This time with my mom  She said she'd always wanted to try so I took her on the same 10 mile overnight trip I did my first time out. 




























The forecast looked good until we got out there, then rain moved in and we got a freeze warning for the night. But she was a real trooper and we were pretty proud of ourselves for starting a fire with noting but wet materials on hand (it rained on and off all week). We ended up sacrificing our TP as tinder, and it took quite a bit to dry out the twigs enough to light.










Showing off some of my friends backyard eggs. Now now that I can get my meat from the CSA, eggs from her, milk from a dairy farmer friend, and have several sources for produce including the backyard I'm closer to where I want to to be food-wise 










And a kitty


----------



## Ramblin Wreck

tambo said:


> I've taken a nap yesterday and today. Is that what happens when you turn 50?


 Hey, I started way before turning 50, and I have enjoyed every nap. But if you nap on your porch swing, don't roll off on the porch floor. Kinda' hurts. Think I need a hammock.


----------



## Raeven

I chased rainbows a couple of days ago. First of the season! They're hard to catch, so I apologize for the poor quality of the photographs. Pretty sure I heard giggling as they mostly eluded me.

If you look closely, you'll see the first one is a double. 
































Hope everyone is finding a moment to chase their own rainbows.


----------



## Raeven

Well, weâve got a big storm coming in, lots of wind and rain for the next week and a half. Since most of the trees still have a lot of their leaves, that will likely mean limb breakage â and attendant power outages, to which we are prone. This news stirred me to get off my behind and finish up the winter preps.

Even though freezing temperatures are not expected, it seemed like a good day to get those final things done all the same. So I spent my day doing them: Retrieved the irrigation pump out of the pond, drained all the irrigation pipes, attended to hose bibs, wrapped some pipes that gave me trouble last year, put away patio furniture, covered the firewood, stacked some of same close to the house. Then on to the tasks that I always do in case the power goes for a few days, like catch up the laundry and dishes, make sure the hurricane lamps are filled with oil, put fresh candles in the holders, hunt up good reading material.

Itâs still quite warm outside, 60-ish, but the house had a distinct chill. It was extravagant of me, but I built the first fire of the season. The wood burner is always a little stubborn with the first one, so I thought it would be good to get it out of the way. Besides, a nice cup of tea with the first fire burning is one of my favorite moments of fallâ¦ so hereâs what my afternoon looks like today:















In probably another 30 minutes, Iâll be flinging open the windows because it got too hot.  Oh, well.


----------



## Tommyice

I'm really jealous of that room Rae--especially those beautifully high ceilings.


----------



## Raeven

Awww, thanks, Leslie.  That room is such a silly room -- who builds a living room next to a... living room? (I distinguish between the two by calling the one with the wood burner a family room, but really, who am I kidding?) 

I've never been terribly enamored of this house in terms of its layout, but I did with it what I could. Don't you love the rock-climbing wall? I want a mantle over the wood burner to break up the monotony of it, but that project has been a low priority. Maybe some day...


----------



## newfieannie

it's a lovely room but yes I think a mantle would set it right off but what do I know. I'm a mantle person. love changing them out with the seasons. that's why I'm getting an electric fireplace for the family room downstairs next week so I can have another mantle to decorate. ~Georgia.


----------



## Raeven

Georgia, thank you. Coming from you with your decorating moxie, that is high praise indeed! And I completely agree. I even know what sort I want... trouble is finding someone I trust to build it. What do you think of this idea, only stained dark, to make it look like it's about a thousand years old?












Seems like it would be such a simple job...


----------



## newfieannie

now that's a mantle! ~Georgia.


----------



## Twp.Tom

You have a beautiful place Rae*** Love it!


----------



## Raeven

Tom, you are always the kindest person. Thank you.  And I gots nothing to complain about, I agree -- it's a good place.


----------



## Ramblin Wreck

You do have a lovely place to rest after a busy day of rainbow chasing. Hope you don't lose power in the weather that is our your way.


----------



## Raeven

Thanks, Wreck.  

One of these days when I'm in the mood to bore you all to tears, I'll post 'Before and After' pics. Lotta work went into this place. But then... I know that's true for EVERYONE'S places here! Thread idea...?


----------



## tambo

I planted my garlic today. The first bed had 75 cloves in it. I planted the second bed by security light. The mosquitoes were tearing me up and I forgot to count how many were in it. Now let's pray they all come up.

I also put a new handle in my Dad's ole hoe. (That kinda sounds dirty, I hope I don't get banned) I sharpened it the other day and used it to cut down some weeds. It was sharp with just a few strokes of a file. I thought it was worthy of a new handle. I didn't get it installed just like I wanted but it will work. It looks good too.


----------



## homefire2007

Nothing much accomplished today. It's been raining cats and dogs. I've kept a close watch on the Whetstone creek across the road . My parking space is a foot away from the bank. I can't seem to settle. With just one job now, I'm finding it hard to organize myself. I had a million plans...I think it's okay to be discombobulated for a bit. It is taking me more time to adjust than I thought to a new place and new surroundings. This too, shall pass. Thankfully, work tomorrow


----------



## handymama

Cleaned moms house today. Wish she would ask me to clean it before it hits the nasty point. I feel like my back is breaking lol. I also can't get over the gross buildup on her shower walls, whereas I don't ever get it in mine. Guess maybe it's because she has city water?
Pray for me. Tomorrow I have to take my three kids to a" dance" at the elementary school. An excuse for them to run around wearing Halloween costumes in the dark with glowsticks for two hours really lol.


----------



## Ramblin Wreck

I've been doing a lot of running around lately rather than actually getting things accomplished. That needs to stop. I hope so anyway. I did drill some grass seed in two of the hay fields. Twice this week I've "lured" the new cows/calves into the bigger pasture and out of the lot near the house. Once they get there, they love the grass, but they don't seem to show much initiative to get there on their own. Sometime soon I need to pick up black walnuts at my brother's house, before the squirrels get in on the action. 

Hard to believe Thanksgiving is just around the corner. This year has flown by fast.


----------



## Tommyice

We're getting a little Indian Summer right now--warm without being hot, beautiful clear blue sky, so I've finally started tearing up the garden. Put away the tomato cages and stakes. Pulled all the dead out and attacked the weeds that frankly took over this year. Still have a bit to clean up but I ran out of space in the debris barrels for pickup. I only have a compost container and it's way too small for the debris. 

On the other side of my asparagus I found my garlic. I thought for sure the weeds had killed it. Lots of little bunches of stalks there. Should I try to separate them and replant or just let em do what they want until next year?


----------



## SimplerTimez

Tommy, why not try both methods and see what works best?

Got some distressing news on Wednesday - the man buying my house on land contract died. So I have to take a trip to TN next month and see what will become of things. I did not want to rush the widow, having been one myself. She's never worked a day in her life and was left without insurance or even SS survivor benefits. Trying to negotiate with my employer to work remotely for a while if I need to return and occupy the property. Then would follow what to do with it - live there, rent it out, or sell it outright. At least my life is never boring!

New crop of tomatoes growing, my kale for seed continues to put on new leaves regularly, and I brought back some seeds from helping my friend in Kansas with her garden while visiting. It was nice to have FALL weather and get my hands dirty again 

A few shots of some of the garden visitors I captured that we don't have down here:
















The dusky blue on this guy was fascinating to me








And her rattlesnake bean blooms looked like fancy bloomers to me 









So I may holler at some of the NW TN folks while I am up there.

~SE


----------



## Raeven

Those are some wonderful shots, ST!! Hope you keep sharing your adventures.


----------



## SimplerTimez

Raeven said:


> Those are some wonderful shots, ST!! Hope you keep sharing your adventures.


Thank you. I cleaned the toilet today too, but probably no one wants to see that 

Oh wait, you said adventures...

~ST


----------



## viggie

Just lots of business here lately. Errands, chores, cleaning, acquiring a used dryer for when the time to hang dry laundry comes to a close, starting my winter prep, attending a funeral for a co-workers sister. But I did accomplish one project: home canned corned beef hash  This is another SB Canning recipe: http://www.sbcanning.com/2012/03/corn-beef-hash-well-not-yet.html










And a view of this years pantry. This cramped space is why it's so hard to get a good shot of my jars. It's little warped because I had to do a panorama and walk from one side to the other so you could see in  This little coat closet sure can hold some serious food though just with a couple shelving units (this is actually 4 units joined together into 2 to give me as many shelves as I needed).


----------



## elkhound

spits and spurts of the last of season peppers and a few taters from a raised bed.


----------



## rkintn

Got ~100lbs of fresh venison in the freezer today Next project is to grind some of it up into burger this weekend.


----------



## sustainabilly

The garden is almost all put to sleep for winter. Still some leeks up there plus a few more yellow wax and butter beans for next year's seed. And, I noticed some garlic trying to put on a little growth before its winter nap. All the cover crop of winter rye and hairy vetch is planted. Good rain over night to start germination of the last third I did a couple days ago. 








Only two more of the four strips I made across the side of the hill -for last summer's sunflowers- to go. I'd like to turn them all into a berm and swale growing area, but roughly terraced, to fight erosion. Someplace to use for tomato and pepper crop rotation.








Snagged the last of the peppers before our first frost is supposed to hit. Weather Underground says maybe 27 Sunday morning. Possible flurries too.








It'll kill my pineapple sage too. Bummer. Too bad the hummers already left. They would've loved this.








God I love fall! Lots of leaves to gather for free mulch too.








My son and I sat out Fri night and enjoyed a cool night with a warm fire. I liked this pic so much I just had to name it.

A Shadow's Reverie


----------



## doingitmyself

Raeven said:


> Georgia, thank you. Coming from you with your decorating moxie, that is high praise indeed! And I completely agree. I even know what sort I want... trouble is finding someone I trust to build it. What do you think of this idea, only stained dark, to make it look like it's about a thousand years old?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seems like it would be such a simple job...


That would be a fun, easy, and very rewarding job! I wish you lived closer, I'd honestly do that mantle for the fun of it as long as you paid lumber and material costs. I think i'd do mortise and tendon with exposed finger joints for eye appeal, perhaps add a functional peg/ fastener to the corners as well.


----------



## Raeven

DIM, what a kind offer! If you ever plan an extended visit to the PNW, maybe we can git 'er done. 

It's a fairly straightforward job, I agree. I'd even think of doing it myself (har!) except for attaching it to the stone wall behind, which might be a bit beyond my abilities. I'd like to attach it in a minimal way, in case someone who came along after my time here hated it and wanted to replace it with something else. Any thoughts?


----------



## sustainabilly

That _would_ add some contrast and definition DIM. You'd probably have to flush up the vertical and horizontal elements though. But with the right balance, it would work.

ETA: Or did you mean exposed through tenons?


----------



## Raeven

sustainabilly said:


> That _would_ add some contrast and definition DIM. You'd probably have to flush up the vertical and horizontal elements though. But with the right balance, it would work.


LOL, I don't even know what you two are talking about, but it all sounds good!


----------



## newfieannie

I don't know what they're talking about either but I bet if you got those 2 together you would have that finished in 2 shakes of a lamb's tail! can't wait to see what you do with that. ~Georgia.


----------



## sustainabilly

Rae, DIM probably does that kind of work regularly, so he would have good insights to offer on minimally invasive anchoring techniques. Google woodworking finger joints. That'll give you a contextual reference. I would think that anchoring that kind of mantle will probably leave some holes in the masonry. A careful placement would put them in the mortar joints though. That can be patched fairly easily.


----------



## doingitmyself

Yes, exposed through tendons for eye appeal from all directions. To anchor it to wall I would use the two corner pegs lag screwed on the buried end into masonry anchors in the mortar joints. And one peg the same way in the center of the mantle. The pegs would double as anchors and sock hangers!! LOL 

I don't do that kind of work as much as i used to but i do love it. I could see a few embellishments of a Blacksmith nature, perhaps a wrought iron candle holder or lantern holder adorn the mantle? I work so many hours at a career, school, and at nursing home there is not much left to have fun with. I guess it would be fair to say I enjoy simplistic functionality that is artful enough but not over the top as to be "gaudy" , Post and beam type construction like the mantle picture is useful, functional, simple, and beautiful for many things. 

Raeven, if you have tools and some basic skills. I could easily walk you through the construction of that beautiful mantle. Seriously, I could, and would. I have helped several others here on ST do other things.

I had one more thought! For honest Black smithed square headed lag bolts would look way awesome with the darker wood stain you referred to, very nearly a mid evil look! Use em to anchor to wall, tie the pieces together, thats how we did my dads log cabin, its friking awesome. Lots of details, i would give anything to keep it after he moves on but sis has $$$$ on the brain so its gone im sure.


----------



## Laura Zone 5

My garden beds are sleeping, my fruit trees have finished bearing fruit, my raspberry and grapes have been cut back, sunflowers have been beheaded and seeded, and all the flower beds are torn out. I seriously considered one last mow on the yard, then decided to do something else with that 7 hours of time!!

A new roof will go on the house next week, and when it is completed, I will drop the price of the house, and pray pray pray that it sells before winter sets in.

My homesteading has all but come to a screeching halt....spending most of my time working outside the home, and updating the home so it will sell. 
Now that 'summer' is over, I will concentrate my energy on the basement, purging and taking things to storage. 

I did buy a new range...mine finally died.....so NO MORE GLASS TOP STOVE!! WHOOO HOOOO. I want to try my pressure canner to can up some chili / sausage gravy, stuff like that (so my son will have at least 1 good meal a day at college).
I use the dehydrator when fruit goes on sale (like pineapples,etc).

I long for the day when all I have to report / talk about it how much I ache from working on my homestead, how much poo I cleaned, how many worms are in my garden, etc. Right now, life is like a wild boar......just really unpredictable.
Thanks for letting me hang around anyway!!


----------



## Twp.Tom

I spotted this very small woolybear yesterday, have You ever seen one so small?-Maybe it means we are going to have a mild Winter?


----------



## handymama

Idk but it's awful cute!


----------



## sustainabilly

Twp.Tom said:


> I spotted this very small woolybear yesterday, have You ever seen one so small?-Maybe it means we are going to have a mild Winter?


Umm, that depends, Tom. Just how big _are_ your feet, anyway?

Don't know about size, but every one I've seen so far this year has been all black.


----------



## Raeven

doingitmyself said:


> Yes, exposed through tendons for eye appeal from all directions. To anchor it to wall I would use the two corner pegs lag screwed on the buried end into masonry anchors in the mortar joints. And one peg the same way in the center of the mantle. The pegs would double as anchors and sock hangers!! LOL
> 
> I don't do that kind of work as much as i used to but i do love it. I could see a few embellishments of a Blacksmith nature, perhaps a wrought iron candle holder or lantern holder adorn the mantle? I work so many hours at a career, school, and at nursing home there is not much left to have fun with. I guess it would be fair to say I enjoy simplistic functionality that is artful enough but not over the top as to be "gaudy" , Post and beam type construction like the mantle picture is useful, functional, simple, and beautiful for many things.
> 
> Raeven, if you have tools and some basic skills. I could easily walk you through the construction of that beautiful mantle. Seriously, I could, and would. I have helped several others here on ST do other things.
> 
> I had one more thought! For honest Black smithed square headed lag bolts would look way awesome with the darker wood stain you referred to, very nearly a mid evil look! Use em to anchor to wall, tie the pieces together, thats how we did my dads log cabin, its friking awesome. Lots of details, i would give anything to keep it after he moves on but sis has $$$$ on the brain so its gone im sure.


I'm sorry I missed this post yesterday, DIM! You've got some great ideas here. Let me see how I get through my other projects this fall/winter (and they aren't much), and maybe I can get that mantel built with some help from my friends. 

Goodness knows I have enough wood around here... also a friend who is a blacksmith. And tools I've got as well -- just about anything you can imagine (which is what happens when your late husband worked for Home Depot).

Thanks for the most generous offer, and I'll be grateful for any suggestions/help you're willing to share.


----------



## tambo

Around the stead.


----------



## Twp.Tom

Tammy*, did the chicken in question end up being a hen, or a rooster?


----------



## tambo

Twp.Tom said:


> Tammy*, did the chicken in question end up being a hen, or a rooster?


They were roosters. I gave 2 away so far and will be giving the biggest one away tomorrow.


----------



## homefire2007

It's been a terrible horrible, very bad day. It started with a dead mouse at a clients house. I am terrified of mice...just can't seem to help it. It was a dead mouse but I managed to sweep it into a dustpan and run across the road and dump it in the field. My client is eighty years old and more afraid of mice than I am. She thinks I'm brave...if she only knew!

Then I took my client for a ride. stopped at the bank and made a deposit. I was in a hurry and didn't pay much attention to the deposit amount.

It was a rough day at work with the elderly Vermont Farmer I care for. Sometimes, his dementia makes things a little difficult. He wasn't having a good day, it happens every so often.

Finally, it was eight PM and I could go home.  I got home and my son told me a injured, dying mouse skedaddled into my room. :help: He doesn't know where it is and the cat doesn't know either. I decided to double check my deposit on-line and discovered they shorted me 300.00.

I then segued into how being responsible for so many people, financially, emotionally and so many other ways felt incredibly overwhelming tonite. I wanted a good cry but I haven't been able to in years. Then I realized throwing a pity party wasn't any fun. Drat!

Worst of all, I don't want a mouse staggering around in my room. Now, I am laughing because all of this is so ridiculous on so many levels...Tomorrow will be better!


----------



## Raeven

Everyone needs a good pity party now and then. Sounds like your day all but demanded it. You never wallow -- give in to the urge and have yourself a good laugh/cry tonight, then put it all behind you when you start fresh tomorrow!

The bank will straighten out the error, your elderly Vermont farmer will have a better day, and injured dying mice get cannibalized by other mice. (Ask me how I know. Ick. I don't have and never have had mice where I live now, but in a former residence, there was an... incident.) Try not to stress over it too much. I know, I know... easier said than done.

Big hugs to you tonight!!


----------



## Twp.Tom

I hope You can get some good sleep, and start anew, tomorrow! Homefire*


----------



## handymama

Homefire, be glad it's a mouse, I spent a very sleepless week a couple years back because two hermit crabs escaped. I was sure I was gonna roll over on one and get pinched on the butt.
It was very unnerving to nearly step on one, and find the other atop a curtain...


----------



## homefire2007

I am smiling ear to ear now....thanks you guys. Have a good night.


----------



## handymama

We wuv you homefire, gnite


----------



## WhyNot

Scrutiny, Detail

Mouse medicine is both a great power
and a great weakness.
It is good to pay attention to all details,
but bad to over-analyze every little thing.

If a Mouse totem has recently entered your life,
ask yourself if you have neglected the trivial but necessary things in life.
Have you become too focused on one or two activities
and neglecting opportunities around you?
Or are you trying to do too many things at the same time?

Mouse medicine can show how to focus
and how to attain the big things by working on the little things.

**check with your bank...maybe they are just holding the 300.00 from available funds until the check clears**
:kiss:


----------



## homefire2007

WhyNot said:


> Scrutiny, Detail
> 
> Mouse medicine is both a great power
> and a great weakness.
> It is good to pay attention to all details,
> but bad to over-analyze every little thing.
> 
> If a Mouse totem has recently entered your life,
> ask yourself if you have neglected the trivial but necessary things in life.
> Have you become too focused on one or two activities
> and neglecting opportunities around you?
> Or are you trying to do too many things at the same time?
> 
> Mouse medicine can show how to focus
> and how to attain the big things by working on the little things.
> 
> **check with your bank...maybe they are just holding the 300.00 from available funds until the check clears**
> :kiss:


Wow! Very spot on and given me much to think about. On some level I was very freaked out over two dead, dying mice in one day. The last in my room.......Thank you


----------



## Tommyice

WhyNot your reply to Homfire has reminded and woken me up too. Thank you. I've neglected my totems lately.


----------



## handymama

power was out for a couple hours. We're up to three inches and still coming down up here.


----------



## Twp.Tom

Looks like some wet snow!, be careful, and have fun Handymama*


----------



## handymama

Now there's a tree down across the lines and the power is out again. You're right about the wet snow Tom, I can hear branches snapping in the woods.
Kids are having a blast tho.


----------



## WhyNot

homefire2007 said:


> Wow! Very spot on and given me much to think about. On some level I was very freaked out over two dead, dying mice in one day. The last in my room.......Thank you


You are most welcome. Not all medicine is for the physical body, it is easy to forget there is spiritual medicine all around us. For our minds and hearts.

Have you ever looked into the practice of tai chi? You take care of a lot of people, Homefire. 10 minutes a day of tai chi can do wonders for your being.  Take care of yourself :grouphug:


----------

